# Simple little kitchen cabinet job



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

These were pretty out dated and greasy. Quick little degreasing, palm sanding priming and painting and they look a lot fresher!!!


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Sure does make a nice difference!
How many hours approx did it take?
Did you wear whites?
Did you align the screws on the back of the knobs?
Ok I really only care about question number 1 
Nice job!


----------



## TrueColors (Jul 30, 2010)

Looks slick! What primer and top coat did you use?


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Damon T said:


> Sure does make a nice difference!
> How many hours approx did it take?
> Did you wear whites?
> Did you align the screws on the back of the knobs?
> ...


 Lol.

38 man hours. Taking the doors off was awful.. Each hinges glue broke down, so we had to end up taking the screw, and the plastic nut that is set into the door in the factory, out completely. When re-installing, I had to hammer the hinges in with a rubber mallet to reset the plastic nut, only after filling the pre-drilled holes with super glue, hoping they stick so if they are ever removed again, just the screw can come out. Other than that, the job was smooth. That only added about 2 hours to our total time.

After degreasing, and palm sanding, we used BIN and then top coated with Dulux Waterborne Alkyd Melamine Finish.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

wje said:


> Lol.
> 
> 38 man hours. Taking the doors off was awful.. Each hinges glue broke down, so we had to end up taking the screw, and the plastic nut that is set into the door in the factory, out completely. When re-installing, I had to hammer the hinges in with a rubber mallet to reset the plastic nut, only after filling the pre-drilled holes with super glue, hoping they stick so if they are ever removed again, just the screw can come out. Other than that, the job was smooth. That only added about 2 hours to our total time.
> 
> After degreasing, and palm sanding, we used BIN and then top coated with Dulux Waterborne Alkyd Melamine Finish.


What kind of hinges were they? I've seen the plastic inserts for the screws on Blum hinges. Is that what you're referring to?


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

slinger58 said:


> What kind of hinges were they? I've seen the plastic inserts for the screws on Blum hinges. Is that what you're referring to?


 Yes, They were Blum Hinges. The Plastic inserts would spin with the screw.. Almost like the screw and the plastic insert had become one. It was quite annoying, as they usually fall right off. 

Its alright though. We started another kitchen today, and when we showed up the home owner had already removed and labeled all the doors for us!!!


----------



## jw129943 (Apr 3, 2014)

Nice work! What is your paint/primer of choice? Did you spray the doors/drawers?


----------

